# StartEncrypt: LetsEncrypt Alternative



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 14, 2016)

So it seems StartSSL has started a competing service to LetsEncrypt.  The following information:



> [COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]StartCom, a leading global Certificate Authority (CA) and provider of trusted identity and authentication services, announces a new service – StartEncrypt today, an automatic SSL certificate issuance and installation software for your web server.[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]StartEncrypt is based the StartAPI system to let you get SSL certificate and install the SSL certificate in your web server for free and automatically, no any coding, just one click to install it in your server.[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]Compare with Let’s Encrypt, StartEncrypt support Windows and Linux server for most popular web server software, and have many incomparable advantages as:[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](1) Not just get the SSL certificate automatically, but install it automatically; [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](2) Not just Encrypted, but also identity validated to display EV Green Bar and OV organization name in the certificate; [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](3) Not just 90 days period certificate, but up to 39 months, more than 1180 days; [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](4) Not just low assurance DV SSL certificate, but also high assurance OV SSL certificate and green bar EV SSL certificate; [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](5) Not just for one domain, but up to 120 domains with wildcard support; [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)](6) All OV SSL certificate and EV SSL certificate are free, just make sure your StartSSL account is verified as Class 3 or Class 4 identity. [/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]StartEncrypt together with StartSSL to let your website start to https without any pain, to let your website keep green bar that give more confident to your online customer and bring to online revenue to you. Let’s start to encrypt now.[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]Please do not reply to this email. This is an unmonitored email address, and replies to this email cannot be responded to or read.[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]If you have any question or comments, just click Here (([/COLOR]https://startssl.com/reply[COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]) to send your question to us, thanks.[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]Best Regards[/COLOR][COLOR= rgb(34, 34, 34)]StartCom™ Certification Authority[/COLOR]



I think the biggest/most important thing is that it's not a 90 day cert, but rather 1180 days cert.  Also EV SSL certs.


----------



## DomainBop (Jun 15, 2016)

> I think the biggest/most important thing is that it's not a 90 day cert, but rather 1180 days cert.  Also EV SSL certs.



I think the biggest/most important thing is that OV and EV are not really free because they're charging a validation fee:



> *(6) All OV SSL certificate and EV SSL certificate are free, just make sure your StartSSL account is verified as Class 3 or Class 4 identity. *



Class 3 validation is $119.80 and Class 4 is $199.90.


Same thing with the wildcards: "free" certs but class 2 personal validation is required which is $59.90.



> (5) Not just for one domain, but up to 120 domains with wildcard support;



The only actual free product is StartEncrypt Lite which doesn't require the paying of a validation fee 



> StartEncrypt Lite
> 
> 
> DV SSL certificate that up to 5 domains with one year period;



verdict: StartSSL can rot in hell for engaging in deceptive advertising.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 15, 2016)

Ahh then thats lame.  I saw it and figured could be worth a shot.  But hot damn thats expensive.


----------

